# /etc/portage säubern

## Finswimmer

Hi,

in letzter Zeit hat sich da sehr viel alte Zeug angesammelt. So zum Beispiel kdelibs:4, etc.

Wie kann ich das wegbekommen?

An sich stört es nicht, aber wenn man mal was sucht, ist es nicht so toll, wenn plötzlich 8x kdelibs auftaucht, bis man zu dem eigentlichen Eintrag kommt.

Ich habe ein paar Tips im alten Gentoo-Wiki gefunden, aber die haben nicht funktioniert, wenn packages.keywords ein Ordner ist.

Danke

Tobi

----------

## Christian99

eix-test-obsolete zeigt dir an was für falsche/unnötige einträge in allen packages.* Dateien vorhanden sind, leider nicht in welcher datei.

```
grep kdelibs /etc/portage/package.keywords/*
```

zeigt dir an, in welchen dateien kdelibs steht. danach per hand entfernen. so mach ich das immer.

ich versuche auch nach möglichkeit mehrfache einträge zu vermeiden, indem ich das ein bischen gruppiere kde-base/*, kde-misc/* und so kommen in eine datei kde, unmaskierte spiele in games-datei etc. hatte so bisher noch keine großen probleme.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ist ein Anfang, aber automatisiert wäre mir lieber.

Ich erinnere mich, dass es früher mal ein Skript gab. Leider funktionierte das wohl ab Portage-2.x nicht mehr.

----------

## Christian99

vielleciht kann das: app-portage/flaggie ja was du willst, habs leider selber och nicht ausprobiert.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> The following cleanup actions are supported:
> 
> - `--drop-ineffective` to drop all flag declarations which are
> 
> 	considered ineffective. In other words, those which are overriden
> ...

 

Das klingt vielversprechend.

Ich teste es heute abend mal.

Danke

----------

## Yamakuzure

Einfachstes Tool: app-portage/portpeek

----------

